# Judo Club Members Defend Against Car Jacker



## MartialArtist (Aug 29, 2002)

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm..._ct/carjacker_gets_more_than_he_bargained_for

6 v 1, but still funny and yet, very serious


----------



## Blindside (Aug 30, 2002)

Too bad they didn't use judo.

Actually I saw this on CNN or somesuch last week.  One of the female members of the team and was involved basically said that she was trying to move around to choke the guy out, but that the "guys were punching him and I was afraid I'd get hit, so I started punching him too."

I think it would have been great if they just used him like a crash dummy around the gas station.  He would have been dead, but thats what you get for being a stupid and unarmed carjacker.

Evolution in action.

Lamont


----------



## MartialArtist (Aug 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blindside _
> 
> *Too bad they didn't use judo.
> 
> ...


More like natural selection.  Not very smart of him to try to carjack a car with 6 people in it, and to his luck just happened to be the wrong group of people.


----------

